# GALS ON LOTRONEX - WOMEN ONLY PLEASE



## Guest (Mar 25, 2000)

mbfav has started a Lotronex thread for men. Perhaps the females can use this thread and we'll all be able to separate the male/female progresses/setbacks.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I have been on Lotronex since 3/7. I have been taking a 1/2 a pill a day since the 11th. I have been constipated for the last three days. Tried eating some cereal with fiber, but that didn't seem to help. I think I will buy some fiber pills and try one a day. I have really never been constipated in my life. Not even when I was taking 4 and 5 immodiums everyday. Hopefully the fiber will work. I have not had D since I started on the 7th and I must say that is quite a relief.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

that other list was geting sort of long. goes to show you that there are suffers of IBS that need help and want to talk and have somebody to listen. [I guess I should say posting and reading]














I'm towards the end of my 4th day. I have had some pain and several BMs today but no D and no C. still 0n 2 a day. I was able to get out of the apartment without having a feeling that I would have an attack. I had some pain but no real panic that I would have an accident. I wonder if even though we don't have to go the pain is there as a reminder of what it was like before Lotronex and to remind us that this is not a cure but just a help to help us cope with our problem that hardly any body understandsI got brave this afternoon and fixed myself a cup of cocoa with latose free milk of course. It caused a lot of almost instant pain for a few min. and they I had a BM almost right away. Not D though. Guess I will lay off the chocolate.I have another problems when it comes to eating. I am allegeric to MSG. {triggers migrains) I get so tired of reading labels looking for MSG in foods. They should ban that stuff. Now if I could get something but reruns on the TV at night I would be happy...OH well this will pass also. (in about6 months) A good week end to all of you


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

Amen about the TV situation!







Tell your men friends about the new thread I started!Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

I started Lotronex Mar.5--two pills each day. Immediately felt more in control. I've always taken fiber pills each day--a combo of soluable & insoluable fiber. Last weekend I began to feel constipated--stopped the pills for 4 days but still took fiber pills--"looseness" then diarrhea came back so back to 2 pills daily. Website instructs to do that. As long as the Lotronex works quickly (which it does with me), then I can stop it when constipated and restart--I'm still in control!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2000)

mtk:I saw your posting on the OFFICIAL LOTRONEX THREAD. I, too, am taking 1/2 pill a day due to some C. I had an apple last night for the first time in 20+ years. Boy was it good!!!! So far today, no ill effect. And perhaps it will help with the C. I was able to go see a school play last night with no problems. If this keeps up, I'll become a real SOCIAL BUTTERFLY!!!!Take care, and keep the postings coming.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

one day thanks for the e-mail. I don't know what is happening but I did not see this board when I was on earlier. I sent a note to Jeff maybe he put it back on. Any way maybe I'm cracking up







Must be my computer.







can't be me







Any way I've had a good day. I'm a little C but I can take care of that. I had some peanut butter and that usually does it but to be sure I will have a metanucil later this eve. any nuts and lentals have been my biggest nightmare. One eve at a church ladies meeting everything was marked with a little flag this has nuts in it just for my benefit







I see I'm going to have to watch the C. real close. Wow before Lotronex it was the D. I will take the latter any day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

This is my fourth day on Lotronex and it was a wonderful day. A little cramping upon waking but once a "normal" bm was out of the way I had a great day with no symptoms what so ever. I can't tell you how good it felt to be my normal self again. If this keeps up I'm going to be overjoyed. Good luck to everyone else with their symptoms, hope you all can do this good on whatever you take.


----------



## tammebear (Jan 10, 2000)

I've been on Lotronex since Mar. 6. The cramps have went away, but I'm still having D most of the time. I have not been C at all. I haven't been going as often (was in the BR at least 12 or more times a day). The urgency is still there at times too. I have a Dr. appt. tomorrow for my yearly pelvic exam. My Dr. doesn't know anything about this new drug, so I don't know if he could offer any advice. I really need the D to stop so I can feel confident about going back to work. I can usually go most places (like the store or short shopping trips) without feeling the urge come on. But on the way home, watch out. I've got a refill on the Lotronex and I think I will refill it since my insurance covered it w/ co-pay of $15.00. At least the cramping is gone! And I do feel more energetic. I was so tired and weak all the time. Tamme


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

It's day 9 for me. I haven't had any D but was not going to the bathroom either. I was getting pretty uncomfortable and ate some peanuts and some raisin bran. Finally able to go with some cramping and about 4 BMs - not D. Boy, was that a load off. The urgency came back during that but I've been fine since. I'm wondering if I'm going to go all week again without BM. I'm taking 2 pills a day. I'm not ready to cut the dosage unless I get C again this week. Even with that, life is so much better. I hope my body is still adjusting and will become regular on its own with the Lotronex.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

I've been on Lotronex for about two weeks. At first, I was constipated. (for 5 days!) I think it was because I suffered from a severe episode and was backed up due to the Imodium. I then started to have "normal" (for me anyway) bm, at least one a day. However, I must say that now I am suffering from gas, abdominal pains, and acid reflux. Last night, I had stabbing pains in my chest..it was terrible and I know it was from the reflux. Today, again, I had more burning, pains, etc. I only took 1 Lotronex today. It also seems as if my symptoms worsen within a few hours of taking Lotronex. I'll be honest, although I haven't had D, I am not feeling that much better. If it is not one thing, it's another! I'm thinking of stopping the Lotronex and seeing what happens.. and going back to Librax. My body just doesn't feel right and I think it's due to the new medicine. Any opinions?? Oh well, I'll see what happens!! Feel better everyone!Gina


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

As I posted yesterday on the Offical Lotronex Thread, I'm having alot of problems on this the 5th day of L. Last night I was in excrutiating pain with no D. So I only took one half of a L. But I noticed these pills aren't scored and therefore should not be cut in half. They don't break evenly, so you may not be getting half the dose and they appear to be coated, perhps to make them disolve at a specific time. If broken they dissolve whenever they hit your stomach and I'm not sure that's where they were meant to dissolve. In any case, I'm really at wits end. The pains I had yesterday were the worst I've had in a long time. It took 1 Metamucil, 3 Lomotils, a banana and finally Serax to sleep. The cramps and stabbing pains (maybe gas pains?) were horrible. I took one whole Lotronex this morning and will wait to see what the day brings. Meanwhile I'm becoming despondant. This was the last chance to live normally.Advice?A not very sunny Sunshine


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

sunshine....I was going talk my pharmacist about a few things today and I will ask him about the breaking of the pills. I have been wondering about the breaking of the pills myself. Maybe be better to take just one a day. instead of 1/2 2 times a day. My Dr is out of town right now but I can call the clinic and talk to another. Right now I'm the only one in town taking this. We are a somewhat small community of about 19000. We are close to Rochester Mn. so our clinic is part of the Mayo system. We have some good Drs.I'm on my 5th day and was C over the week end untill this morn and I had one large BM going from hard to soft. Not D. I tooks a metamucial last night before I went to bed but before that I had a few stalks of celery with a little of peanut butter. I have not been able to eat Peanut butter untill now. I'm trying to introduce some of my no-no foods a little bit at a time. I'v been thinking about getting something gentler for the constipation. One that doesn't give me so much gas and cramps. I wouold sooner eat more fiber foods instead. Last night was the first night I have not been able to sleep good. I have been taking tylnol PM but that has a antihistime in it and I was waking up with a dry mouth and lots of drainige. I'm looking at having a good day







mj


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

I'm back...I had a little of a set back this morning and had 3 real soft BMs after a hard one real urgent. I think that it was the apple and Metamucil together that I had last night befoer I went to bed. guess I will have to be a little more carefull...but that apple was so good







I talked to my Pharmacist and he told me to take only a 1/2 dose of Metamucil and don'teat any fiber before going to bed with the metamucil. About the pill breaking, he said not to break the pill because you expose what is under the coating and it desolves before it gets to where it is supposed to go before dissolving. He said if my Dr reduces the dosage it should be to just one pill a day and definnetly don't split the pill.Please check with your Pharmacist before breaking and pill for what ever.I told him I would pass this on. He said it could be why some are having problems when they start splitting the pill. mj


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

Hi, I have been splitting the lotronex. I was wondering if they make 1/2 a dosage. 1/2 of pills seems to be working for meIm on Serzone and a side effect to medication is C. One pill gives me cramps.Im sure Serzone has helped with the D.I was wondering if anyone is taking the medication right before bed? This may help with the side effects. My cramping seems to be a lot better after the first 2 weeks.


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hello -Unfortunately, my results with Lotronex have not been very positive. I started to experience painful cramping which was a completely new symptom for me. Before Lotronex, I had painless diarrhea. Lotronex did not seem to help with the diarrhea either. So, my GI told me to discontinue after three weeks of use. Like sunshine, I am very sad that this was not the miracle pill I had hoped for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2000)

I understand that Lotronex can't be for everybody. It is such a new med that I'm sure it is still in the testing for each one of us. I've done very well on 2 tablets a day for 5 days not but I think what happened this morning was because of the Apple(fiber) and the metamucil taken close together.I'm will just cut down in the amt of metamucil I take at one time and lay off apples like maybe once a week. I'm trying to remain up beat as I have suffered for just about all my life with IBS in some form or another. It seemed to be that no matter what I ate I had D. My life was Imodium and even that failed numerous times. I've gotten to the point that at 64 I would like to at least have some time out of my apartment without having to worry about where the most convient bathroom is.I'm hoping that they will find a cure totally some day then we can all get on with our lives.mj


----------



## Jeanne (Sep 18, 2004)

I am reading this thread with great interest. I tried lotronex one day-took the two pills.I felt jittery and hyped up....very unpleasant. (you may have read my post on this before. I had a new GI visit and told him about this...my regular doc had prescribed the lotronex. GI said that he thought it probable some might have a buzzed up feeling on it. He put me on Bentyl to try. So far it is OK..not great, just OK. And I continue to use immodium and tranxene for anxiety. However- he too was adamant that people should 1) take the entire dosage of lotronex...2 per day 2) give it at least a month as that it was they found in the trials(unless of course, your symptoms were unbearable..and sounds like some of yours were) This GI based his opinion on how the trials were done with the drug. In order to show the effects they found, they were using a certain dose, on females, who showed relief anywhere from one week to a month after starting it. SO- just some further info for you that are taking it. I have my prescription, but will stick with my current medicines for now. I need to hear more and get my courage up to try lotrtonex again, and am going on vacation wednesday for 10 days. Don't believe I want to be in such an uncontrolled environment if I do decide to start the lotronex again.Good luck to all of you..j


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

I've been reading with interest the posts today re: the 1/2 pill dosage.It has been three weeks since I've been on Lotronex. I started the 1/2 pill dosage after one week on Lotronex because of the C.I spoke with my Dr.'s office today re: the reduced dosage. She stated that if my body does well on the smaller dosage, then stay with it. Dr.'s prefer the smallest dosage possible to relieve symptoms of any ailment.So, although there's some concern about the smaller dosage, I'll continue with it. I will, however, contact my pharmacist and get his opinion and report back here.Take care, everyone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

Flux posted some info on another thread re: splitting the Lotronex pill. I tried to copy it here, but I guess there's some trick to it because it didn't work!!:confusedAnyway, the message was basically that Lotronex is not time-released, and it appears that splitting it in half is not an issue. Instead of receiving 1 mg. from 1 pill, we're getting 1/2 mg. from 1/2 a pill. At least that's how I understood the posting.







I'll still call my pharmacist to check this out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

Hi to all,I was getting confused with the spliting situation also today and I talked to my Pharmcist and he said no, I called Glaxo and the lady I talked to said there was no information on spliting the pill as that was never studied but the study was for 30 days at 2 pills a day. she told me in order to find out if this drug is for you you have to stay on it for the 30 days. So where are we now? still confused. She is sending me a folder on IBS and Lotronex and one for my Pharmacist. I also found out that there is a patient asst. program and you have to give this # 1-800-722-9294 to an advocate(DR., Nurse, Pharamist, Social worker) that will represent you if you have low income and can't afford to have the med. My Pharamacist is going to call tomarrow morning because my Dr is out of town for a week.I guess there is realy no answer to the splitting the pill.I had a slight set back this afternoon as I had a bout with a high scale of D. I'm now munching on soda crackers and have had no more problems. I think that I set my self up for this because as stated in my past post what I ate last night.I almost broke down and took a 1/2 imoduium but didn't.mj


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I have been on Lotronex since 3/7 and have been taking 1/2 a pill since the 14th. I was still feeling very constipated & had alot of gas so I did not take my dosage on Saturday or Sunday I went to the bathroom a couple of times this morning, but not D. I took a 1/2 pill today and bought some citrucel which I will drink before I go to bed. Even with feeling constipated I have to say this is the most in control I have felt in many years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

mtk:I have to agree with you.Although there is some C and some gas, Lotronex is the best thing that has worked for me. And it's given me the control I need to get out and do things.I spoke with my pharmacist last night, and he said there has been no study with half a pill. Basically the same as what the Glaxo rep said in the posting above. He said there MAY BE an absorption issue as the coating has been broken, but he wasn't sure as no studies were done.Anyway, I haven't had any problems with breaking the pill in half, and that's what seems to work for me. And my Dr. didn't seem to have a problem with it.So I'm sticking with the 1/2 pill daily unless some other evidence comes up to the contrary.Take care everyone.


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

I too had somewhat of a setback yesterday. I have been on 2 a day for the past 10 days and have done great except for being C last week. Yesterday morning I had 6 very crampy, urgent, painful BM's not D but it might as well have been. I was so distraught over this. I did manage to go on to work at noon but was very apprehensive and depressed all day. I almost broke down and took some Imodium but didn't. I'm hoping I just had an overload on fiber rich foods as I was somewhat trying to straighten out the C and probably got backed up pretty bad. I'm really down. I hope today is a better day. It was the reality check that I hoped wouldn't come. I'm going to continue on 2 per day and hope my body is still adjusting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

HI,I'm back in line after my little disaster of yesterday with a good morning. So far 2 BMs as soon as I woke(early) and there was a little urgency to them but nothing since. And no"D" or"C". Feeling good. Took my 1st pill for the 7th day.I'm going to watch what I eat a little closer esp the fiber. I'm droping down on the metamucil to 1/2 dose unless I get real "C"I have a little note to my self on the cupboard door in the kitchen that says 1.not to stuff to test med.,2.eat only when hungery(no grazing),3.eat moderatly,4.eat healthy,and 5.DRINK PLENTY OF WATER. Being a former TOPS member I have found these little tatics helpfull. It makes me accountable. the cupboard door is right next to the refg. so it reminds me when I get into the grazing mood.Maybe we can start adding some tips in our postings that have worked. It may be a help to somebody else.







Welcome to any new comers.mj


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Better news this morning. After a night of terrible pain following a split pill on Sun. night, I had a GREAT monday on the one whole pill I took in the morning. It took some stamina to force myself to take that pill after what happened the night befoore but I really want to give it a fair trial.Result was no BM all day Mon. with a normal one this AM. Will continue the one pill in A.M. for now and see what happenes. Fingers crossed!As for the the "split the pill" controversy, as a nurse I know that splitting a pill that's NOT scored (slashed) in the center is a no-no. It should never be split. The drug may be unevenly distributed in the pill so that you may not be getting the half dose in each segment and the pill definitely does have a coating (blue outside, white inside) which may or may not have an effect on its digestion in your gut. When I had those terrible pains it was after taking a pill that was split. Until then I was gurgling but no great pains. I know many of you have been complaining of heartburn, maybe that's why.That may be the key for me.Anyway, Scarlet, today is another day and I intend to make the best of it. Have a great day all of you and take heart. We'll figure this out somehow, together. Sunshine


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

Good for you. I too am leaning to the side of not spliting the pill taking one pill to reduce the dosage is far better then spliting the pill but I guess everybody must make their own decision. As the gal from Glaxo on the phone told me that spliting the pill was not studied. I'm just wondering... how many of you spliting the pill did it on your own to reduce the dosage or was it a Dr that recomeded it? Did you have more adverse problems after you split the pill? I think that it would be benfical to us. Please be honest and let us know. I'm just not sure that spliting is the answer but let us know so we can weigh the facts. Let us know how you were doing before you split the pill how you have progresses since splitting and if you are just taking one pill instead and how you are doingmj


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

to JJk....keep in good touch with you DR. and Pharamist. They can both be of good help. I'm still on 2 pills. Just watch what you eat. I don't believe that stuffing your sef just to test the pill is the way to go. I had a set back yesterday because I ate fiber (apple) and took a large dose of metamucil on going to bed. Something that reacted on me badly.Hang in there and stay with the plan for the 30 days. the Glaxo company says to find out this is going to work to you you have to stay on it for the 30 days. Yyou can call them and talk to them if you are having problems. they took information from me for their records and were very helpful. You can get their # off their web site. Glaxowelcome.com if you have questions that what they are there for.Hang in there!





















just a after note.. we have to remember this is not a cure but a help and we have to be aware of what we are eating. Experiment in a small way and keep a diary of what you are eating so you can go back and see if you can find what might of set it off. Put in it all you eat and when and what you take for meds and what time of the day you do it. Put in comments to your self of how you are feeling and record your BMs. This is not only for JJK but for all of us. All you need is a very inexpensive spirial notebook. Take my word you will see it helps. Many times I find my self forgetting if I took a pill or not or when did I realy have that last BM and if it was DorC and I can go back and look to see.I take it to my Dr when I go because it is so easy to forget and he appreciates it to.mj


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

I am on day 13 taking Lotronex. I have been splitting the pill for the last 5 days and taking 1/2 a day. I took two a day for the first 3 and than 1/2 twice a day for a few days because of problems with C. I have had a cold almost from the beginning of starting Lotronex so might have had something to do with C. Anyway, I did not call my doctor about this splitting of pills or cutting back on amounts or if fiber pills were OK. My doctor who gave me a presription for this is a GYN and didn't know much about this med so I figured my bombarding him with questions wasn't going to give me any answers either. My phamacist didn't know aything about Lotronex. I have just been following the group somewhat to see what everyone else has been doing and experimenting myself. I have felt better by lowering the dosage on my own with less gas and bloated feeling and finally taking fiber pills to eleviate the problems of constipation so I could have a decent bowel movement. I would think that most doctors would be pleased if you can get by with a lesser dosage. Each person seems to have a different reaction to the amount depending on what their original symptoms from IBS were. I have added two fiber pills (a generic Fibercon) for the past two nights and finally don't have to strain to go plus have had very good bowel movements both days. Maybe one whole Lotronex per day would be OK now that I have added the fiber? I'm getting confused on what the correct method should be for taking these and a bit nervous about splitting it in half now. This controvery about the pill splitting is a bit unsettling if it might not be the right thing to do because of not being able to cut it perfectly in half and the coating being disrupted. I did have some sharp pains on my left side yesterday but nothing debilitating....just hurt a bit. Wonder if it had anything to do with taking 1/2 a cut pill per day and not getting the same amount each day? Has anyone else felt these disturbing pains? J


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

Grandma... Call 1-888-825-5249. this is the number of Glaxowelcome that has put out the drug. I did when I had questions that I didn't have answers for. It is a menue automated call and I'm like everybody else I hate them but I stuck in there and finnally got to talk to somebody with flesh. She was very interested in how I was feeling and took sort of a survey as to what I was experiencing. I must of spent about 1/2 hour on the phone talking to her. she is also sending me a booklet on IBS and one for my Pharmacist. My Pharmacist had lots of information on the Drug and has been a tremdous help. He is also interested in how I'm doing on this and wants me to let him know. I'm the first one he has filled a perscription for Lotronex. Also the 1/2 pill was not studied in the testing. mj[This message has been edited by mjmom (edited 03-28-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2000)

mjmom Thanks for the Glaxo telephone number. I might give them a call for more questions and just to check in with them. Also I did talk to one of the pharmacists this morning and asked her about taking FibroCon with the Lotronex and she said I could as long as I don't take it at the same time which I haven't been. It is supposed to be a natural fiber source so not a habit forming laxative...similar to the Metamusil many of you use but easier for me in pill form. Also I asked her about cutting the Lotronex in half and like many of you pointed out, she said cutting it in half might take away some of that protective coating that protects the stomach. I am going back to taking one whole Lotronex mornings and 2 Fibercon's at night before bed and see what happens. Hope this info also helps those who are in the debate of whether cutting the pill in half causes problems with absorbtion. We don't know for sure though do we? :0) Anyway, keep the info coming and we will all benefit. Still wondering if anyone has had any sharp pains in their left side. I am wondering if it's just the Fibrocon causing that until I get used to it. Anyone know? Forgot to ask the pharmacist but it is much better today anyway. Taking this med is an experiment for all of us. J


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

Grandma... I think sunshine in her post yesterday on this BB was correct that in saying that it probly isn't the best thing to do. Reread it. She made sence in her post.I think that we should follow the recomendations of the perscription and only if your Dr decides to change it to stay on it.I have been helped tremdously since I have been on it. I know that others won't but I believe firmly that you need to give it the whole 30 days unless your Dr. says no. I have come along way from where I was 7 days ago. I couldn't get out of the house without consuming 4-5 Imodium and then that was no guarentee that I was'nt going to have an attack a couple of hours later.This is such a new drug and there are bound to be people it won't help. And as I have said in the past we have to keep reminding ourselves that this is not a cure but a help. we will have setbacks as i did yesterday but I didn't quit I just went to my diary to figure out what I ate that caused it and found it. the apple and the double dose Metamucil. I took it because I was constipated. That was the first day I was C up till them I was having normal BMs. I have experienced a little twing of pain in my left side but it is only just before I have a BM. That twinge was mothing to the pain I was experience before Lotronex. keep up the posts and we all are here to console and to help. We are here to listen.mj


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

I'm so very pleased with the success of so many taking Lotronex. I am not taking it right now, maybe in the future. I wanted to say to anyone keeping a diary whether for yourself or your physician(or both), there is a great one to print out from the Glaxo-Wellcome site http://www.ibscentral.com.[/URL] Go to Managing IBS and look for Symptom Diary in the text. It's really something! I'm impressed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

Thanks mjmom I reread Sunshine's post this morning which prompted me to talk to the pharmacist about the pill splitting. I am definitely taking a whole pill tomorrow. We'll see what happens. J


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

Re: the split pill controveryI started taking Lotronex 3 weeks ago.3/6 - 1 pill evening3/7 - 2 pills (1 am 1 pm)I was C after that that I cut down to 1 pill daily from 3/8 - 3/11.Still C - no pill on 3/12Read about someone taking 1/2 a pill. Tried it from 3/13 to date. Worked great!!!! Some C, but not bad. No stomach upset, no cramps. Feeling pretty good, actually.Had some grapes today after lunch. Boy were they good!!! So far, so good. I'll report more tomorrow.As my Dr. didn't seem to have a problem with the 1/2 pill dosage, I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

I can't believe I just wrote a really long post and my password must have been misspelled and it deleted it!!! I'll try again but with the abreviated version. I have been on L since Mar. 21 and have had a rough time of it. I had more D then ever for after the 2 day of terrible abdominal pain .On the 5th day I ended up taking 6 Imodium to get it stopped, I lost weight and got dehydrated. Today is Tues. and I have been doing OK but of course with that much Imodium I'm now C and gassy but that's much better than last week. Here is what I have been doing:I still take 2 L a day but with Lactaid Ultra, Citracel each PM,use my Imodium, Bentyl or Phazyme as needed, and I'm being very careful about my diet.Heather V's website "A New Way to Eat" has excellent and delicious recipes from her cookbook for IBS suffers(comming out in Sept.)She has given us at least two recipes from each category and everything is wonderful. I have MANY triggers and am lactose intolerant and this has been the best cookbook I've ever seen !!I am going to try to hang in there on the L for the 30 days and just try to be patient and wise about how I handle my life, I think we all need to Mother-ourselves through this. I have been living with IBS for over 22 years and I am not going to give up !!! Thanks to all of you for your info. and support, this BB has been so helpful. Good Luck to All! My 45 BD is April l5 and I want to go on a trip so my goal is to Feel Good for once and Relax so I can get there.(the beach Duck,NC,Heaven on Earth for me!!!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

Oh sorry I forgot something, to those of you craving apples and other fruits,try baking them (apples, pears,banana's,etc.)with a little canola oil and drizzle with honey or maple syrup.It is delicious and digest much easier. Umm!!!!!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

Would it be possible for people to answer the heartburn/pain question in my survey of earlier today (see posting on main BB pls)? Trying to find out if all the complaints about burning pains, GERD, etc. are being caused by the split pill. This may end the controversy if we see that all the pain can be attributed to pill splitting. Would appreciate your responses. ThanksSunshine







[This message has been edited by sunshine (edited 03-29-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

not a good morning today. My 8th day and I woke up at 6am to the big"D". I'm assuming it was the couple of cho chips I sucked on last night and I was so tired when I went to bed last night I forgot my metamucil. I will say this about this whole thing. It is going to be a learning experirence. I'm having a hard time getting past my craving of cho. I got the chips to bake some cookies for the Grandkids. Guess I shouldn't have them in the house.I took my metamucil right away and my Lotronex. Had 2 more runny BMs but they are small and guess I will eat soda crackers for breakfast. Time for the PrepH for the sore butt. (excuse but it is sore)My birthday is on April 15th also. I"m leaving for Wash state to spend it there with my daughter and grand kids. This ticket was a Christmas present from my daughter. I live in Minnesota so it will be a almost 4 hour flight. Hope I get get better so I too can enjoy the trip I will still be able to come in and read the posts and let you know how I got through the flight because my daughter has a computer and has the internet.Sore in Minn,mj------------------


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

I forgot to mention yesterday that the pharmacist I talked to yesterday said not to take Lotronex and fiber pills or whatever you are all taking for C at the same time. It could effect the Lotronex. I don't know how many hours apart they should be spaced but I take my 2 fiber pills at night and Lotronex in the morning after breakfast. She said not to skip days of taking Lotronex either as they aren't sure how long the effect of the drug lasts. She told me in an earlier conversation to take the Lotronex 12 hours apart. For me now it's 24 hours since I only take half of the prescribed med. If those of you out there are taking 2 pills of Lotronex per day, when do you take your fiber? Would appreciate the feedback. Also Sunshine I will post how the 1 whole pill per day (it's going to take courage to take 1 whole pill today :0))instead of the split 1/2 pill effects me as I have been having sharp pains as I posted yesterday the second day after taking the split pill. The sharp pain subsided to a dull pain yesterday. I don't know if it was a coincidence to starting the fiber pills 2 days ago or not. No pain today. When I was taking two 1/2 split pills per day I had no sharp pains. I know you said though that cutting the pills in half is a no no. I will let you know what the results are for me. Thanks for posting the info about the pill splitting. Every bit of info helps us all. J


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

I'm taking 2 pills about 12 hours apart. I usually take my first pill about 6 in the morning and the other about 5-6 in the eve. I usually take my metamucil upon going to bed but I was to tired last night and forgot about it.This morning I took the met. as aoon as I had the D early on the first incident, and then took the Lotronex about 1/2 hour later.I continued with the D for about 1 hour and then the met. was starting to take effect but I'm still having small soft BMs. I'm more sore now, ouch! Praise the Lord for PrepH. I realy want this to work I just have to be more careful.------------------The reason we have hope is because of Christ's sacrifce on the cross. Put Him in your heart todaymj[This message has been edited by mjmom (edited 03-29-2000).]


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

Thought I would add what my doctor told me when he prescribed Lotronex. He said if C became a problem, to cut back from 2 tablets a day to one. He also said not to take anything else. I had been taking Caltrate before that. He said nothing for 2 weeks except Lotronex, then maybe start some caltrate after that. I have had the cramping everyone is describing and also the bloating and I haven't split any pills. Still hanging in there with 2 Lotronex a day. Overall, I'm not feeling good at all but am quite stressed over my job and teenage daughter, at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

I'm feeling better now as the morning dwindles into afternoon. I had a piece of toast and no problems. Almost makes me wonder if I want to eat or not. I just got tired of listening to my stomach growl.







I guess every day is not going to go the way you want it to go. If we can learn from we what we did wrong I guess we will be smarter from the lesson.------------------mj[This message has been edited by mjmom (edited 03-30-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2000)

I'm feeling better now as the morning dwindles into afternoon. I had a piece of toast and no problems. Almost makes me wonder if I want to eat or not. I just got tired of listening to my stomach growl.







I guess every day is not going to go the way you want it to go. If we can learn from we what we did wrong I guess we will be smarter from the lesson.------------------The reason we have hope is because of Christ's sacrifce on the cross. Put Him in your heart todaymj


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2000)

The grapes yesterday did not affect me too much. 4 BMs today,but normal to hard. A little cramping, but once BMs passed, I was fine.Still taking the half pill a day. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2000)

Hi, I did good after my incident of D this morning but my day was very interesting. My computer froze while I was on the internet this afternoon and I damaged files in my mail program I could get mail in but couldn't get anything out. It took me a while but I got it fixed. Norton to the rescue. The win Doctor diagnoed it and fixed the files. Sorry for the double post, I guess I hit submitt twice. About par for the course the way things were going to day. I expected to find a flat tire when I went to go my blood pressure taken but I didn't. That was about the only thing I had left to happen. Still on 2 pills and feel real good tonight. no stomach noises or pain. Now if my back would quit acking I would feel better. Smile[This message has been edited by mjmom (edited 03-30-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2000)

mjmom:My back has been aching also. Do you know what is causing yours?My friend just arrived today, so I'm inclined to think it's attributed to that, but I'm not sure. One Day------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2000)

Today I took the first pill(LOTRONEX).I had a problem getting United HealthCare to pay for them but the LORD blessed my efforts







and finally ,I was able to get the medicine yesterday evening.I waited until this morning to take one as I want to be aware of what this drug is doing to my body. I am praying this work's,nothing else has, though the Caltrate does appear to offer some relief. I was taking Calcium Citrate but after reading the various posts,particularly the post that detailed the difference between calcium citrate and Caltrate,I switched and it does appear to help a little.I will post my sucess with the Lotronex







Thank you all for your input on this board,I would't have known about the Lotronex had it not been for you!My doctor did't know what Lotronex was when I asked her for a prescription for it but thanks to you all I was able to download Glaxo's information and discuss it with her.I feel that I have been blessed by the LORD through this board.I realize this reply is long but I just wanted to tell you all a little of my gratitude.Thanks again ------------------gypsy-D


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2000)

I am on day 15 of Lotronex. I have only taken 1 a day first thing in the morning before eating. I cut Caltrate out when I started the Lotronex. I am continuing to have good results. I am not as bloated as I was about a week ago. I have been having about 1 normal BM a day. At times I feel rumblings in my stomach but they usually passs. I think this is something you need to get used to, especially with negative past experiences that left us dashing to the restroom. I am pleased with the results and happy the lower dose is working. The feedback from all of you is helpful. I hope each of you finds relief from your D, whether it's with Lotronex, Caltrate...I will keep you all updated.


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Hi, I have been on lotronex for a week taking 2 pills a day. I have IBS d and will be tested soon for Fibromyalga. I'm ding ok but experience some cramping and today gos but no D


----------



## Miss Patience (Oct 23, 1999)

OK, it's been some time, so another Lotronex post from me. Been on it since the 15th. I'd say things are now 80+% better. I've had two bouts of D in that time, and have NOT taken Immodium once. No side effects (except POSSIBLY headaches. Not sure). I'm taking the full dosage, and having no problems. But I have to completely agree with minime, who said twinges and gurgles are things we just need to get used to. I don't think "normal" people's guts never twinge or make weird noises, I just think we're so used to those things signalling trouble that we're a little more sensitive. I mean, I've been around people who's guts have growled or made a loud noise that would immediately have sent me running, and it doesn't mean that to them. I've always looked at the difference between "normal" people and IBS people as this: Our guts tell us "BATHROOM. NOW", while theirs are more polite "You know, if you could get to the bathroom soon, that would be great. If not, I can wait". The Lotronex has put me in the latter category. Colleen


----------



## snoopy (Jun 24, 1999)

Hi there,My biggest problems are a constantly fermenting gut/rumbling colon and bloating.Has Lotronex helped anyone with these problems? I don't get diarrhea or constipation, just the constant rumbling/perculating in my gut- I am a gas factory! I was wondering if I should ask my doctor to try this. Any comments/feedback appreciated... Thanks!


----------



## cd51 (Mar 28, 2000)

Hi everyone:I am new to the board and have found a wealth of useful information. I have had IBS for about 6 years now and my doctor just put me on Lotronex. Today is my 6th day on 2 pills per day. So far the D is gone!(for now)Since I have been dealing with IBS for so many years, I'm not really sure what "NORMAL" is anymore. I have been reading all of your posts and have seen alot of people having cramping and C from the Lotronex. I have gone to the bathroom at least once a day but I feel a little bloated (stopped up). Am I the only one on Lotronex that is not having problems with cramping and who is still taking the 2 pills day?? So far I have to say that I am happy with the results.....Keep your fingers crossed!!Also...I am not taking any fiber pills, should I be???ThanksChrissy [This message has been edited by cd51 (edited 03-31-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2000)

Day 2 on Lotronex, one pill twice a day,once in the morning once ### night.Was somewhat constipated this morning but I anticipated some reaction after having D for 3 month's.I will take constipation as a normal body reaction and continue prescribed dosage to give my body time to adjust,I'll keep you all posted as to how I'm doing.Praying for us all to be sucessful .------------------gypsy-D-a child of GOD


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2000)

Chrissy you asked if you should be on fiber pills. If you can go once a day with no problems taking two Lotronex don't worry about the fiber pills. You're doing great!!! I take 2 fiber pills before going to bed because I was having C even after cutting back on the amount to one Lotronex a day and than 1 half which I stopped doing as we all got some very good advice from Sunshine about not splitting the pill in half. I have been on Lotronex since the 15th but I am only taking one Lotronex a day now. That amount works fine for me. No cramps, no pain and no problems with going to the bathroom once a day now. I might try going without the fiber pills just to see what happens. Best of luck to all and hope everyone can get the best of results from this med we all need so desperately. I'll keep you posted. J------------------


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2000)

Day 27 on Lotronex1/2 pill daily around lunch timeCitrucel daily right before supperHave introduced one apple, some grapes and now lettuce into my diet without any ill-effects. Have been able to take walks in the evening without the urgency issue. Most BMs are in the AM before I leave for work, and occasionally one after lunch. Average daily BMs = 2. All have been formed (some hard, some soft). Have experienced some pain with a few BMs, and have a little more gas (some with odor), but all in all, it's been the best I've felt in many years.




























------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

This is my 11th day and I'm doing pretty good today. I didn't take my soy supplement last night when I went to bed and I think that was causeing my D. I was only taking it every other day and I was having D every other day.Does anybody know is there a support web site like this for Fibromalgia where we can ask questions?


----------



## BARBARA (Oct 4, 1999)

I was on Lotronex for one week. I had the worst D that I have ever experienced. I was doubled over with pain and went to the bathroom constantly. I just had to stop the drug. It is my understanding that people in the study had problems for 3 weeks before the drug took effect. Has anyone experienced my symptoms while taking Lotronex? I want to badly have success with the drug, but I just could not work and keep going to the bathroom all day long. Any suggestions would be appreciated.







Thanks------------------BARBARA D TYPE


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2000)

i'm on my second day of lotronex, and i am experiencing a lot of gas. has anybody found that this goes away?


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

It's been two weeks now for me on Lotronex and I haven't had D since. After 12 days, I cut back to 1 a day because of the cramping and gas. I identify with the other posts about cramping signaling a mad dash to the bathroom but that cramping has not been that, it's been like a cramp that is over in less than half a minute. It kind of reminds me of labor. In the beginning, I was having "twinges" but that finally stopped. Since I cut down to 1 per day, I've only felt the cramping a couple of times. We do have to coach ourselves to control the fear that it's going to be an attack. I have had no attacks on Lotronex and I think the discomfort is going away. I don't have that bloated feeling or C anymore. BM's have mostly been 1 or 2 in the morning. None some days. With 2 Lotronex per day the first week, I didn't go at all and it nearly killed me when I did. So, one a day is working for me and I'm much more comfortable. Hang in there everyone. I think as we all begin to feel better, we'll find something else to think about all the time!


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

P.S. I've had those wierd noises coming from my gut too but they are gradually stopping. I haven't noticed any today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2000)

Day 4 on Lotronex x2 a day,really constipated the second day which is a brand new not pleasant experience!I talked to a pharmacist about the constipation and said to take SENOKOT-S which is a natural laxative,so I did and yesterday had a bm.What a relief


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

I am very sorry but I had the number for glaxo wrong in my previous post. I went in and changed it. It is 1-888-825-5249. I'm going into my 13th day on Lotronex.I had a very bad day yesterday and had to leave my church services twice once in the morning and once in the eve. In the morning I just felt the urgency and it was just "urgency" and a normal BM. In the eve it was almost like a panic attack. I made it to the bathroom and this time it was "D". I spent the rest of the service in the foyer afraid that I would have another attack.I don't eat in the morning before church so it had to be something I ate the day before. In the afternoon between the services I ate very little.I keep a diary of everything I eat and my BMs and medications even if it is just Tylenol. I do that because every time I've had a attack of D I usually can trace it back to something I may have eaten the day before. Usually it is something I ate and that was craving and hadn't eaten it for a long time. Yesterdays culpret was Sherbert. I read the ingredients and found 3 that were bad for me. I'm latose intolerant so I should of stayed away from it. I will in the future. that is going on my no-no list. I didn't think that here was non fat dried milk in sherbert and soy.I just a couple of days ago had to quit taking my soy supplements because of the problems it was causing. This was rasberry sherbert and there was plum juice in it also. another ingredient that could of been causing the problem. (I ate more then one dish of it saturday)Hope my days go better.Taffy


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

I am sorry but I have the number wrong for Glaxo in my previous poat. I have tried 3 times to go in and fix it but it seems something is not working right. the Number should be 1-888-825-5249day 12 was a bad day hope things get better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2000)

Hello!I have had IBS for over 20 years and am so glad to see this website! I have taken Levsin-sl and am on Prilosec for acid reflux and on Zoloft for anxiety. I just started on the Lotronex 4 days ago. I have had some problems with C since then, but we've been out of town and traveling until last night. I always take two fibercon pills each morning with breakfast and find that they have helped me a great deal witht the spasms.My doc seems to feel that if I could just eat bran cereal every morning OR take the Konsyl powder (mixed with water) that my problems with IBS would be significantly better. I just can't seem to get that huge glass of powdery stuff down, though, and tried several bran cereals and can't seem to stomach that either. Thanks for posting about not taking the Lotronex and fiber at the same time. I have been doing that and will stop. Does everyone that's in this group get their 8 glasses of water each day? Anyone suffering with C especially, should drink the water. This is what makes the stools so hard, not enough water. How many of you are perfectionists? I raised my hand! It's something I'd really like to modify about myself, but I'm 56 and have been that way all my life. My other really awful fault (I think both of these contribute to the stress and then to the IBS) is that I have no patience. Luckily my husband can laugh about it, at least most of the time.Hope the Lotronex will work for all of us. I think we all have to be PATIENT, and give it at least the 30 days.------------------Pepper's Mom


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

I know that I'm going to be patient as that $143 I pd. for Lotronex was my own money I don't have any insurance of perscriptiion plan.If I may have to stay on this my Pharmacist is applying for help from the company. I only have medicare. I'm doing alot better then I did yesterday. I'm ending up my 13th day. No cramps and no D nor am I C. From what I understand that if you can hold out fo 3 weeks there is suposed to be a marked improvement. If the rest of the days are like today then I will be satisified with the product.Taffy


----------



## cd51 (Mar 28, 2000)

Hi everyoneay 8 on Lotronex...still 1 pill twice a day. I have to say I feel pretty good. I have had some cramping and gas but no D. I feel great. I am going on a trip in 2 weeks and am praying every night that this keeps up. Glad to see that others are having good luck too.Thanks again for all your stories and information!!Chrissy


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2000)

Well it is my 7th day on Lotronex. I am taking 2 a day. Last night, and especially this morning I have just started to feel uncomfortable with c. I have only gone to the bathroom once since starting the med, and it wasn't d but it was 2 small bm's that looked like they had the potential to turn to d really fast, so I freaked and took imodium because I was expecting my mother in a half hour to take me shopping. Now...I am miserable with pain. I just ate a cinnamon raisin bagel and took 2 fibercon hoping that I can relieve myself before my 2:30 class. I skipped my 9:30, and I shouldn't have, but I just didn't want to sit there in pain. Hopefully I will feel better later this afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2000)

HI Barbara and Collegegirl,Everyone,This is week 2 on Lotronex for me and it has been very rough and frustrating,but I'm going to still give it a month.The first week with 2 L a day lots of horrible pain the second day and BMs then Lots of D the second week the same thing.In looking back I think I'm panicking and taking Imodium to get the D stopped and constantly have my bowels in an uproar(typical IBS,but between the L and Im. I'm confusing it even more)I talked to a different Dr. in VA and he said it might take as long as two months to work but if I stop the Im. and use the citracel each day he thinks this will work for me and that I should hang in there. Easy for them to say,Right! I missed most of my daughter's big 13th BD party Sat. cause I was in the Bathroom !I did only take 2 Imodium and now 2 days later I have had some cramping but just a couple small formed BM's ,no D so far and I've even eaten (the day is young though)Thank goodness I have a flexible job,my suggestion is let your employer know what's going on and in the long run(we can only hope and pray) we will be much healthier and miss much less school, work or just plain on living. Good Luck everyone, remember we're not alone.


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

This is my 14th day and so far everything is going good. I had only one epsode of pain before a BM. It seemed like the pain was worse when I'm stting down in a chair then when I'm standing up.I may be just slightly C Thursday I have to go in for blood tests to rule out anything that may be causeing my fatigue and assorted pain all over my body and leaves the door open for Fiboromyalgia. My chiropractor said in treating me in the past 4 years he has identifed 8 sore points.He want the blood tests first before he goes looking for more tender points. I already know where there is one he hasn't touched. Its on my right hip at the same place it is on my left hip. he already knows about that one on the left because I have had bursitis there twice in the last year and a half. I'm not looking for another problem but if it is it gives me a name to put on why I'm always so tired and the slight dizzyness I have experienced.Taffy


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

Today is my 13th day on L. Today was especially bad. I've been really good until today, not C. but not quite normal either. But I decreased my intake of Lomotil so I consider that a success. So much so that last night I fell in to temptation and ate half an orange that I had been craving for years. I don't know if that's what did it but here I sit, near the loo, having given in to the Lomotil and Metamucil. I'm waiting for the cramps and D. to stop. Don't relish having to say why I didn't have the energy to make dinner. Poor hubby! This takes so much out of me. Hope it's better tomorrow. Bye for now.


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

Hi Collegegirl. I had the same symptoms after 7 days on Lotronex taking 2 per day. I didn't go to the bathroom either. With all the Imodium and fiber pills everyone is taking, it would be hard to determine how the Lotronex is working. I was freaky too that I was going to get diarrhea and almost took Imodium. After 12 days on 2 Lotronex per day, I cut down to 1 per day (advice from my dr.) and have done fine. It was because of the constipation and gas. I'm not taking anything else. I still had some cramping until about 3 or 4 days ago and it has now stopped. I have been on Lotronex 3 weeks now. Hang in there and give it a chance to work. I think taking something else with it is confusing the drug. As time goes on, you'll begin to trust yourself. I went shopping today and bought myself 3/4 ct. diamond earrings. I guess you could say I'm feeling much better with this med!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2000)

Well the past 2 days have been hell for me. I had the terrible pains and c yesterday, then when I finally relieved myself it was D all the way. I had to take 3 imodium to get it stopped so I could go take my exam last night. I think I went about it the wrong way by eating things I know trigger my attacks, but I had to go somehow. This morning it was the same story again, another exam at 8:30 am, so I had to get it stopped. I don't know what to do. Everyone is saying to stop all other meds and take Lotronex alone, but I had no choice. Have I messed up my system again by taking the imodium? Any suggestions?


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

starting my 3rd week on Lotronex. I didn't sleep to good last night as tree pollen is bothering me. My eyes burn and I'm all stuffed up. This is always a bad time of the year for me. I have had a normal BM this morning. I was a little C last night so I took a little metamuciel. that stuff works on my fast and if I take too much I go to DI had a lean booneless pork chop last night. Haven't had any sign that it is going to bother me. I guess it is the fatigue that is bothering me more then the IBS right now.Iwould go back to bed if I didn't have so much to do.Taffy


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2000)

You go girls







I'm reading all your posts with interest, hoping & praying you all see a positive outcome from this..Just a few words of encouragementGood luck------------------Kari (D)


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2000)

I am on day 22 taking Lotronex and have been on one tablet for over a week now (2 caused constipation and 1 seemed more agreeable to my system). I am doing doing great so far!! I agree with you JJKWright that taking Immodium probably is confusing the medicine but I can understand those who have still had diarrhea becoming desperate enough to revert. Probably not a good idea though. I don't think fiber in pill form or powder should be a problem with interfering with Lotronex though as long as it isn't taken at the same time. For those of us who have had continuing C the fiber is a blessing and helping to normalize our bowel movements. C is very uncomfortable and I don't think healthy after a week or so. I think we all are hoping for the Lotronex to work completely on it's own. Perhaps trying to go without fiber now and than to see how the Lotronex alone does might be a good idea. We can always take it again if needed. My pharmacist seemed to think it was fine as it isn't a stimulant, only a natural fiber that a lot of us probably aren't getting enough of in the foods we eat every day. I will check with my doctor the 24th though. He is unfamilar with this med. so probably will be agreeable to what is working for me. Yes cait the gas and bloating eventually disappear along with the twinges. Hang in there collegegirl. Hopefully your diarrhea will stop soon. Someone mentioned in an earlier post though that mixing Immodium and Lotronex might be a dangerous combo. Ask your doctor or pharmacist about it. Yup I am a perfectionist too and when my Internist diagnosed me with IBS about 8 years ago that's the first thing he asked me about. He said a lot of people who are perfectionists have IBS. I am also extremely impatient and it's a good thing I have a very very patient husband. I feel better than I have in years since taking Lotronex but the first 10 days were very difficult. Hope that this medicine is the answer for everyone taking it. Keep the info coming everyone. J


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

Hang in there collegegirl. It's 3 weeks tomorrow for me and I'm doing great on 1 Lotronex per day. You are still going through the initial period where you are having some wierd things. When I got C the first week on 2 per day, I ate nuts and cereal, etc. and it hit me pretty hard. I was desperate to go to the bathroom and was trying to go naturally. On day 12, I went to 1 per day because I felt C and was bloated and crampy feeling. I was scared to death I was going to revert back to IBS-D. I'm functioning normally on 1 per day which I take at night. I've noticed this week that I have felt less panicky at work. I have to say that I'm not experiencing any side effects at all now from the med. and it's working great for me. Stay on 2 per day a while longer. You're still adjusting. Remember the studies showed some not getting results until 4 weeks. Once it begins to work for you, then you can cut back if you're C. This was what my doctor suggested. When you take fiber supplements, etc. it's unpredictable what's going to happen. I think your D will stop. I would probably fall back on Imodium too if I had to. Just don't overdo it. You are probably still going through some anxiety of "here is the miracle cure, what if it doesn't work for me" thing that we've all gone through. As you start to feel better, you will think less and less about your stomach. It's still early. Maybe the doctor would give you something for the anxiety over school to take as needed. Stress is a definite factor. When I had the setback the second week, my high school senior daughter had taken off to spring break to Florida with her boyfriend. I was really stressed. I even told him I would break his head if anything happened to her. So, hang in there. You have very possibly the control for the problem. I have suffered with it for 18 years. The Lotronex is working for the majority of people who are taking it right. Love yourself. You are a unique and wonderful human being. Take care.


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

I'm still on 2 pills a day. I'm doing fine I'm on my 16th day. I'm taking a small amount of Metamucil when ever I feel myself getting C.(not a whole dose).I'm watching what I eat but today I broke ranks and had my first hamburger(no Fries) at the mall cafteria in over 3 months. I had blood tests run this morning and was very hungery as I hadn't eaten since early last night. I gave in to my desires. Hope I don't suffer for itI should get the results of my blood tests late this afternoon. Dr had ordered the tests to eliminate anything else that could be ginving me so much pain in my joints and musles. DR's think that I may have Fibromyalgia. My stomach was grumbling while she was taking my blood. We Laughed... Taffy


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi everyone!Doing great on 1 Lotronex a day,I had to cut down to one pill a day as 2 had me so C,but 1 seems to be right for me.I continue to take a multivitamin&Caltrate as I am going through the menapause & I need all the calcium I can get!Still having semi-hard bm's but that is only once a day so I figure this to will pass.My weight is going back up, thank God,and all in all I feel much better.Praying for us all.------------------gypsy-D-a child of GOD


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2000)

All's well with me. Still on 1/2 pill a day and doing GREAT!!!! The gas experienced in the first few weeks seems to have diminished.Had another apple last night, and all is well.No problems at work, and my husband and I are going to attempt to see a play Sunday afternoon.Take care everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2000)

Had baked haddock and a salad with dressing tonight for supper.Can't say enough about Lotronex!!!! It's great!!!


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Just ending up my 17th day on Lotronex. I had a sweet roll yesterday and I think that I should not of because I had a little set back today. Took Metamucil and it is better.Taffy


----------



## cd51 (Mar 28, 2000)

Hi everyoneay 14 on Lotronex and still doing well. I am still on 1 pill twice a day. I have a little cramping and bloating but no C. Definately am loving a little more freedom in my life. I am just taking it one day at a time.Keep the good news coming!!!


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Going into my 18th day on Lotronex. so far this morning has been going good.I had 2 normal BMs. I have recovered from my D of yesterday. I tracked down what caused it. 2 sweet rolls that had blueberry filling. they were in the freezer and I should of thrown them away but I didn't. If I had known that my blood sugar was high I would of. Any way no more sweet rolls. Have to quit giving into my sweet cravings.Have a good to you all.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2000)

Day 34 on Lotronex1/2 pill daily2 Semi-Hard BMs today, with a little cramping. Probably from the fish and salad last night. But not debilitating. So far, so good.


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Today was a good day. No gas or cramps all day.I've had 2 mormal BMs Thia was my 18th dayI'm looking forward to tomarrow.Taffy


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2000)

Hi everyone! It's my 16th day on Lotronex and I'm so happy with the results. I'm back to a normal routine, my energy level is back up and I have my life back. I only need a half pill in the morning and take two fiber pills at night. This is really great after having diarrhea for over two years. Can't say enough about this new drug. Hope you all have as good a luck with it as I have. Take care everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2000)

The other long post you're all talking about, what's that called? I'd really like to read it! I live in Sweden, and we're going to get Lotronrx (Alosetron) early in the year 2001. I can't wait!------------------Tess


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Go to the main board and scrool down to the bottom and click on page 11 and you will find it there. This was first set up for both men and women and then after 3 pages it was devided into 2 threads. One for men and One for women Hope this helps and it was what you were looking for


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2000)

Hi everyone, the posts are really starting to sound encouragine !!!Tommorow will be 3 weeks for me. I have been C each week and then have a big BM with lots of D every 4or 5 days.So far this weekend though I haven't had the bad cramping and bloating. I cut back to 1/2 a pill AM & PM and am using citracel and fiber cereal. Maybe this week will turn around for me too !!!I leave for vacation on Thurs. and I soooo want to feel good. LET'S GO GIRLS!!!


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Today has been a good day. I'm getting ready for vacation also. This was my 19th day. I too have 4-5 good days and then one bad one but at first it was every 2-3 days. I think that the longer we stay on this the better it will be. It takes about 4-6 weeks to get our system acmulated to it from the report that Glaxo sent to meHave a good vacationTaffy


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2000)

Day 37So far, so good.Still 1/2 pill daily. Normal BMs each day - usually not more than 2Went to a play on Sunday. No problems.To date, life is good!!!!





















------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2000)

Hi!I live in Sweden and unfortunately we haven't got the Lotronex yet, it will go on the matket here in the early 2001. It's really nice to hear about how wonderful it works for you all in th US, though! If I only could try it too! But I have to wait... One thing shades the envy, though. You seem to have to pay so much for the meds in USA if you don't have an expensive ensurance. In Sweden the daily cost if you take 2 pills a day will be about 1 dollar, and after six months of buying it (when you reach 180 dollars), it's all for free the rest of the year!Keep on telling how good the Lotronex is working, soon I'll be able to try it!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2000)

I am new to this board today and cannot believe there are sooooo many people out there with IBS. It has been an on/off thing for me for about ten years. I am presently on Lomotil which helps quite a bit. I had my annual physical yesterday and my dr. gave me Lotronex. I am a little hesitant to try it after all these posts but if it has a chance I guess I will try it! I have been okay for a few days and I don't know if I want that awful gas and D to start up....I, too know where every bathroom is in every store, mall, restaurant but I haven't had to stay home like some people! I have come real close to having an accident but so far so good. I will let you all know how it goes. I am filling it this p.m.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2000)

Day 471/2 pill daily around noon timeDoing great, although still have anxiety issues to deal with (knowing where bathrooms are, etc.). But it's coming along.Going to movies tonight. Hope all goes well.Finally have the freedom I've been missing for 20+ years.Take care------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2000)

Thumbs up on the Lotronex. Have been taking it for 2 weeks now and God what a difference. The GI had put me on Citracel first, and I couldn't believe how bad I felt on that. Migraine headache-couldn't lift my head off of the pillow. Was in the bathroom every 45 minutes also. Has anyone else had a problem with the Citracel ? He wasn't real sure with the procedure of taking the Lotronex, but tried me on the 2 pill a day routine. Has worked great once my body adjusted. Hope it works well for others. Haven't had any side efects yet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2000)

I just started taking Lotronex about 10 days ago and I am a new person. My most debilitating symptom was extreme bloating. As the day wore on I would get more and more bloated. People would ask me when my baby was due! I always wore jumpers and pants that were elastic-waisted and big in the waist, which made them hang on my legs.Three days after I started taking the Lotronex, I could still see my feet at 5 p.m.Have had a little C but nothing significant.I'm truly grateful and hope it continues to work for me- nothing had for 15 years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2000)

Have been on Lotronex a little over a month. Have only had D once during that time - because of a stressful day at work. I started on 2 a day, but because of C I went to 1 a day. Still have C sometimes. I had bad cramps and gas the first couple of weeks, but no more. Hope this lasts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2000)

Day 50Still on 1/2 pill dailyHad my second orange yesterday since being on Lotronex. I did great today, and, boy, was that orange juicy & delicious!!!!Wonder why this drug works for some and not for others?!Take care everyone.------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hello - I am giving Lotronex another try. I had tried it for three weeks in March and saw no results. In fact, I experienced painful cramping but still constant diarrhea. My doc told me to try again because I have discontinued several meds since last month that he felt could possibly interfere (primarily paxil). Is it bad to take immodium and/or fiber supplements with the drug?Today is day 3 of round 2 with Lotronex. So far, no improvement to report. How long before most of you showed improvement? How long should I stick with it?Thanks,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2000)

Partypooper:I take my 1/2 Lotronex pill at lunchtime.I take one dose of Citrucel before supper.I take no other meds.I'm around day 51. It started to work for me after the first day. I continued with the regular 2 pill/day dosage, but after day three, I was so constipated, I cut back to one per day. Even at that, I was constipated.The 1/2 pill/day seems to work for me. I haven't had D, that I can remember, since I started taking Lotronex.Keep the faith. Perhaps it might take longer for you. For some on this BB it has taken apprx. one month's time. For others, it hasn't worked at all. I hope that's not true for you, but stick with it.Take care------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## dakota (Dec 26, 2004)

I was just wondering if any one had had cramping with Lotronox. It feels like menstration cramping. I have always been a D person, but now I am C. I am still on 2 full pills a day. And I have been on it for approx. 4 weeks. Do you think that maybe I should cut back to 1 pill a day? Just looking for any suggestions anyone might have. Do any of you think it would be bad to cut back to 1 pill a day. Thanks for any help you might be able to give me. My doctor acts like he doesn't really know much about this pill. And I can't afford to go find a new one! Thanks Again!


----------



## Miss Patience (Oct 23, 1999)

Me again, with another Lotronex report. It's been about six weeks since I started taking it. NO Immodium in that time. That's the first time in YEARS I've gone w/o it. Had an attack on Sunday evening, and I'm sure it was because I skipped my dose on Saturday evening.Sometimes have cramping, and have had a couple instances of C, but someone made a point on the usenet IBS group that I think is interesting...perhaps after ages and ages of D, we have to get used to the new sensations of "normal", and that could seem to be C.As I've said before, my wish would be that Lotronex worked as well for everyone as it has for me. What freedom I have now.Best,Colleen


----------



## WellWisher (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, I've marked it in BIG letters on my calendar: Started Lotronex today!I'll keep you posted on my progress.My doc said to take one (1) pill a day and we'll see how it goes. I also bought Citrucel for the well-known side effect of C. Thanks to those who wrote that it's wise to take a printout of the Glaxo site concerning Lotronex when we go to our doctor to request a prescription because my dr. knew nothing about it. After reading the info I provided and conferring with several medical journals the dr. was convinced that this may be the answer to mine and many of her patients IBS-D problems. Also, the CVS pharmacy where I filled the script did not know much about Lotronex since they had just got the tablets in stock a month ago. They only had a small flyer to insert with the pills.This board is a wealth of current information and I don't know where I'd be today without it! I learn more here than any doctor ever told me! Thanks to all.


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

It's wonderful to have people to chat with through this board who understand first hand what we've all been through. IBS is certainly something NOBODY sympathizes with except another person that suffers with it. For all the people thinking about trying Lotronex - GO FOR IT! It will probably change your life! My only fear right now is OMG, what if it's taken off the market someday like that phen phen stuff was! Since my prescription is for 2 a day and I'm only taking one a day, maybe I'll stockpile it! It's been so long since there's been any kind of relief for IBS sufferers, and certainly nothing as promising as Lotronex has ever been invented, I doubt it will go anywhere. Besides, just look at all the $$$$ for Glaxo! They must be singing all the way to the bank. But, it's definitely worth it!


----------



## VegasCinny (Jan 6, 2000)

Well, I posted a new topic on this, but no one answered! So I thought maybe I'd ask my question here. For those of you on Lotronex, are you allowed to have alcohol while you're taking it, or is it like one of those antibiotics where they tell you specifically "no alcohol"?


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Hi to all of you I'm still on vacation and haveing a good time. I have had no problems since I left. Lotronex is doing its job.When I get back I will have been on it over a month. For the first time in over 3 years I was able to eat out in a resturant(twice) and not have any ill effects from it. I was careful what I ordered.I will be back sometime next week. My daughter has gotten me interested in Scrapbooking. Another new hobby! I'm real excited about it. It will fit in with my Genealogy searching. Hang in there all of you and give the med time to work. I'm still on 2 tabs a day. I called the Dr before I left and asked to reduce the dosage and He said no as long as I was getting such good results on 2.I have missed you all.Taffy


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2000)

VegasCinny:I didn't hear anything about not drinking alcohol with Lotronex. I don't drink myself, but it would be worth checking with your doc. Just keep in mind that for some people, alcohol may cause D, so Lotronex may not help in that situation.Dakota:I experienced cramping in the first few weeks (like menstrual cramps), but that has since disappeared. Give your system time to adjust. It will probably go away. If not, contact your doc. (I'm on day 51 at 1/2 pill a day - approved by my doc).Take care------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## VegasCinny (Jan 6, 2000)

ODAAT -Thanks for the reply - I actually just got the Lotronex today & will start it tomorrow morning. My doctor did not want to give it to me yet, he said he hasn't given it to anyone yet because he hasn't had time to read everything about it, so I practically made him give it to me! So I assume he knows hardly anything about it, maybe the pharmacist would know better. My doctor did say the one thing he read about & was concerned about was a side effect of "acute ischemic colitis", even though it said it was infrequent. Has anyone's doctor mentioned this concern?


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

I'm glad to hear of all the good results you guys have had from the Lotronex. I'm on day approx. 36 of Lotronex and I can't believe how much better I feel. I too, had an orange for the first time in years with NO D. My mouth has been watering for a piece of citrus fruit. Maybe now I can actually go on a diet. It took a while to kick in though, so people who have just started shouldn't get discouraged if the Lotronex doesn't seem to be working. The bloating does disappear if you can get over the initial stage. Anyway, I've decided that it's worth the effort to scrounge up the $275 it is costing me every month. I don't ever want to go back to all that awful stuff. BTW I'm on 2 pills per day. So we're back to smiles again. Hope everyone gets well soon.


----------



## WellWisher (Dec 15, 2004)

Report Update~~I'm on my 3rd day with Lotronex...so far, so good! I take one pill daily at noon.My only side effect has been a tiny bit of dizziness. Anyone else experience this?I'm eating a normal diet and have had a good BM this morning. NO CRAMPS, DIARRHEA, NAUSEA, BLOATING!!!! If this keeps up it will certainly be a miracle for me.I cannot hardly believe how quickly my system has changed around and I pray it continues and this wellness feeling is not just "beginner's luck"!Last night I went to a Pampered Chef home party and usually I would have had to take at least one Imodium just to get through the social event. But I didn't need anything! I even forgot how anxious and cramping I use to get before these gatherings. Lotronex has been a very good medicine for me and I hope others on this board are finding benefits also.


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I am glad for the positive results many of you are experiencing with Lotronex. I am on day 6 of the drug and have not noticed any change in my condition yet.Sunshine, how long did it take for Lotronex to work for you? It seems like most people had almost immediate results.Thanks...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2000)

Day 55 on Lotronex.Still 1/2 pill a dayLIVING LIFE AND LOVING IT!!!!!------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## WellWisher (Dec 15, 2004)

Day 5 on Lotronex---one pill daily.The best word to describe my experience thus far is "miraculous"!No more cramps, bloating, diarrhea, nausea, etc. etc.My tiny bit of dizziness has vanished after day 3 but I am getting a little constipated. I took a dose of Citrucel today. Still, this is the best I have felt in the past 5 years and I pray every night that it continues. I can actually go with my hubby at the spur of the moment to the mall, a restaurant for dinner, a movie at the cinema, 30-minute walks around the neighborhood. Heck, even the thought of planning a long roadtrip doesn't seem daunting! When you can begin to see light at the end of the tunnel, your hope for a cure (albeit with daily medication) gives you a new outlook on life as it's meant to be lived.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2000)

I have been on Lotronex for 20 days. I am disappointed that I have seen no improvement. In fact, the frequency of D in the past 2 weeks has been as bad as ever for me-up all night several nights. I am ready to give up, but I see that some of you think it could take 30 days to see a difference. Could the Lotronex be increasing my symotoms of D and gas? I envy those of you who are constipated. I would love that. Any advise?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2000)

I started on Lontronex this past Saturday(2) a day- no D or urgency Sat.,Sun- had normal bm's both days(once)- Today, a different story- I took the 5th Lotronex, had 1 large bm, then soon, a loose one and then about an hr later- unbelievable explosive D-it was like getting cleaned out for a GI test with Citrate-awful- i get this around 1-2 times a month, but urgency all of the time-and I didn't expect it at all since I didn't have any since Saturday- I get attacks every other day- I was so disappointed until I read these postings- I am hoping it will take me a while to get results, but I am determined to keep trying- I do have bloating and unbelievable room clearing gas tonight, but no more D since lunchtime-I did take the evening pill(6) total so far and normally if I get D from a med. I wouldn't take it again- but I want this to work so have to give it a chance- good luck everyone and thanks for all the encouraging info- donnamaria


----------



## NoSpice (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi everyone,I have been on Lotronex for three days now. I am experiencing cramping, a little gas, and just general discomfort.But... I also started taking one Caltrate a day as suggested on this forum at an earlier date. I dont know if that is causing my symptoms or the Lotronex. I'm off the Caltrate so I can determine which one it is. I previously was on Librax but I had to take two pills at a time for it to work and sometimes it didnt work. I also drink a powder called Barley Green which cleans out your system like Metamucil but this has kelp,barley grasses, brown rice, and wheat grasses. It seems to keep me regular. I'm going to try to stick out the Lotronex for awhile and see what happens before going back to Librax. Take Care Everyone. NoSpice


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

Hi Everyone,On midway through my 2nd month on Lotronex and have been getting mixed results. I had a week of terrible cramps, bloating, gas and D following 2-3 wks. of great living. Can't tell what's going on. I have a gut feeling this has something to do with a hormonal influence on my gut. When the progesterone is high D. is sure to follow. As in the latter part of the month for me.In any case, my doc is thinking of putting me in a trial for a new drug called cilansetron, related to Lotronex. I'm not sure if I should try it or not. I may end up in the group getting the placebo while I have to give up all other meds for the duration of the trial. Don't know what to do. hate to give up something that works for 3 weeks out of 4 for something that is questionable. Boo hoo!We'll see!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

I have been on it for 33 days. my first 2 weeks were unbelivable. No problems at all. then I was getting rady to go on vacation and had problems(D) all through my vacation.It was very dissapointing.Now that I am home it seems to be working o.k. I have some © but I still get the urges to go(D).If iI just try and hold it in it sometimes goes away. I thought after my first two weeks that I would be fine but how do you build the confidence up if you are still having problems when you get stressed.I am also taking Xanax with this. I hope I am one of thoes who after 4-6 weeks you see marked improvments. I am just so scarred because i had two weeks of how it felt to feel (normal) and I want it back.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I had the same results. The first 2 to 3 weeks I was feeling really good. Then my D starting to come gradually back. I increased by dosage up too two pills a day and still had D. I was also very bloated and had a lot of gas. The last pill I took was Monday morning and I think I am going to stop for awhile and maybe try again later. I was really hoping this would be the miracle drug I was looking for.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2000)

MTK, I know how you feel. Its pretty awful to have come so close and still be so far from the end. Email me if you want a shoudler to cry on. No solutions in sight. Sad.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

I have been on lotronex for 5 weeks and I am still experiencing urgency and cramping and D. I am going to talk to my Doctor about going off it. I really wished it worked!!!


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

I have been quiet up to this point because I wanted to reserve my judgement, but it is exactly 30 days since I started the Lotronex. My first week-and-a-half was SUPER! Then, it all came back. However, there have been a LOT of stressful events in my life over this past month and that could have something to do with it. I'm actually participating in the clinical trial and am scheduled for a follow-up visit tomorrow. We'll see what they say about it. Presently I'm taking 2 a day - one in the morning and one in the evening. Lately I've had to resort to my Hyoscyamine S04 to help with cramps and urgency.I'm not extremely happy with the drug right now, but, there are so many other factors involved that I'm not going to throw in the towel just yet. I really don't have much of a choice, so I might as well be patient. Otherwise, the IBS is just going to get worse if I get myself stressed over it.------------------Bev"Wrinkles only go where the smiles have been." Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

mjmom:I am from Plymouth. Have you tried "Stopping the vicious cycle diet?" Maybe we could talk on phone? email me at lisaburm###hotmail.com if you want to chat.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

Hi, Gals!You may want to take a look at this post I have set up. It says "guys on Lotronex, but you gals are invited to read it too. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/008180.html Take care and try to stay with the "program".Mike


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Sunshine:Its good to know others feel the same way I do. I stopped taking lotronex on Monday morning, but I am going to give it another try in a couple of weeks. When calium work so well for so many people and not for me I was hoping lotronex would be my saving grace. Lately I feel like I am never going to be able to lead a normal life. Being able to go out to dinner or shopping or even going for a drive with friends. If I have to drive with someone else I immediately have a panice attack. Well I will stop venting now, as I said before I haven't given up on lotronex I will give it another try.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2000)

DAY 60oing great. I know people criticize the reduced dosage, but 1/2 pill daily (approved by Doc) works so well for me, why jinx it!!!! If a person's body responds well with the least amount of meds, then that's what we should shoot for, in my opinion. Here's hoping the good life continues... and starts for those who are not experiencing the best results. Take care.------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2000)

Couldn't remember if I took my 1/2 Lotronex at lunch time yesterday, so I took a 1/2 at supper time, just in case. Guess what? Didn't have a BM today. Looks like I may have taken it after all!!!!







I usually have 2 BMs daily with 1/2 Lotronex daily. Did some yard work yesterday, and it's amazing how side-tracked I can get when I'm out of my routine. Anyone else have this problem?------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## taffy (Mar 30, 2000)

Hi I'm back from vacation. well about a week ago but there were so many things going on last week I didn't have a chance to come on. I'm on my 48th day on Lotronex. I'was doing fine till yesterday but it was because of something I ate. I had a weight watchers dinner sat night that had wild rice in it and that set me off. I ate the dinner because the dietitian I went to at the hospital told me to start introducing some of the food that I have not been able to eat for years.I also had a banna and strawberry yogert. I have not been able to tolerate strawberries for years. My system is not ready for wild rice and strawberries. I think from now on I will trust my judgement as to what I can eat instead of hers. Any way she didn't seem to know much about IBS and had never heard about Lotronex and how it works. I got sent to her because my blood sugar is a little high. I can take care of that myself by just cutting out sweets. I have to have another glucose test on the 15th and a Dr appt on the 15th. Any way I had a good time on vacation. I was able to eat out several times but being very careful in what I ordered. My daughter spoiled me rotten. It was good to see the boys and my how they have grown in the last 4 years.Taffy


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2000)

Taffy:Glad you had a wonderful vacation, and happy to hear Lotronex is working for you, too.Take care.------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2000)

I have been on Lotronex for 5 days. So far it seems to be working pretty well. I had a headache on the second day and tingling. Has anyone experienced tingling in their mouth or hands?


----------



## Cookies4Kadd (Apr 30, 2000)

Hi Ladies... I am considering asking the Doc if I can try Lotronex if the Caltrate doesn't kick in. Does anyone know if I can take it when I have surgery? Will it interfere with the sedation, etc.? Anyone have surgery while taking it??? (Guess I should ask the DR, but you guys know more







). Also, anyone out there still doing well with Lotronex after being on it for awhile?? What is the general concensus for its results? Sorry,,,,I am sooooo confused!!







Any and all answers will be greatly appreciated!!!! Thanx bunches







------------------Marilyn alias "Cookies.."


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

I meant to post this to this Topic in particular because I was hoping those taking Lotronex could help me.I am new to this Discussion Board.I have recently been diagnosed with IBS after having had Ulcerative Colitis for over 12 years. Two years ago I had my colon removed and last year a Pelvic Pouch was created (made from small intestine) which serves as a colon. NOW, I'm trying to deal with the symptoms of IBS which for me are mostly diarrhea and pain (these are the same symptoms for Ulcerative Colitis most of the time). I already take Lomotil because without a colon, not only is the the transit time faster, but water cannot be reabsorbed in the missing colon.I am living in Toronto, Canada and would like to ask my doctor here to write me a prescription for Lotronex so I can visit the U.S. and have it filled there. Lotronex is not available in Canada yet and probably will not be until the end of the year.Would someone who knows the dosage information, please respond?As well, please let me know the cost so I can bring enough money!!!! Are there any cost variations between pharmacies? If so, which pharmacy will fill prescriptions at the lowest rate?Thank you.------------------Valerie S


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

I took Lotronex ### 2 pills per day for 25 days. Unfortunately, I saw absolutely no improvement. In fact, my symptoms were worse than ever. However; the Glaxo literature listed this web site and started reading everyone's experiences. Because so many folks on the bulletin board had success with Caltrate, I tried it. The Caltrate is working for me. I take 3 per day; morning, noon and night. The D is practically gone. I feel better than I have in years. It is so strange to me how different solutions work for different people. Thanks to all for the information.


----------



## lisak64 (May 17, 2000)

I have been on Lotronex 2x a day for 35 days. Its been a real up and down ride. I started the Caltrate last week with just one pill at dinner every night. I don't no whether the Lotronex finally startd to work or the Caltrate worked but I had 5 days symptonm free of D, cramping, and pain. YEAH!!!! I had a set back after stupidly trying to have one beer at a picnic. Things take so long ...days...weeks to get back to a semi normal state. Now I don't no whether to give up the Lotronex and go for the 3x a day of the Caltrate. So far I'm not that pleased with the Lotronex but it is still better than being on nothing at all. But when symptoms to come they seem to be more extreme.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2000)

Day 73Took a 2 hour bus trip this week with no problems. Still taking 1/2 pill daily at noon with Citrucel before supper. Lotronex works for me so far, and I'm grateful. I think it's important not use anything else while on Lotronex. I don't think you can tell what's causing your wellness or ill-health if you're taking too many meds at the same time. Also, keep a diary, and give it time to work.Take care, and good luck everyone.------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2000)

I am new to this Forum, and I am a Male, and do not have IBS, but my wife suspects that she may have it, she will be going to her RX very soon, meanwhile I am concerned, can anyone please give me some insight...I have never heard of IBS before today...She has been having cramps, many false alarms when it comes to using the bathroom...I am traveling due to work, and don't know all the symptoms, but, if it is that she has IBS, how serious is this, and is there any cure, althouhg judging by what I have read, it doesn't seem that there is...Also, is there anyway to know that you have it before going to the RX, this is really got me concerned, is there any reason to be??? JB


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, JB - I am sure you will find lots of good information on IBS here for your wife. First of all, IBS is not a serious disease in that it does not lead to cancer or inflamatory bowel disease (ulcerative colitis and Chrons). Most people with IBS have mild, infrequent symptoms. However, some people find the symptoms (most of us here on the BB) to be very debilitating. There is no 100% effective treatment or cure and this is very frustrating. However, there are certain things that have helped certain people, and you can learn all about them on this board.I suggest you determine what your wife's major symptom is (C or D) and then look for subjects with similar messages. You will find lots of helpful info this way.Good luck to both of you.


----------



## judy graves (May 17, 2000)

I have been taking Lotronox for over 6 weeks. It has relieve 8 years of suffering. For the first few weeks I was constipated so I reduced to one-half pill 2x a day. Now I am one pill two times a day and doing great. I do not find any need to take extra fiber such as Metamucil. I think it just complicates knowing whether the Lotronox is working or not. The best article on IBS and the 2nd brain in the gut is in US NEWS, April 3, 2000, p.50, "The Wisdom of the Gut". It explains our second brain which has been discovered in the gut and which can be regulated by the new drug Lotronox.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2000)

1. How do I find the early Lotronex information? Please supply directions. I looked but there are so many pages.2. I want to know HOW SOON LOTRONEX took effect for those that it works for?I am going away on a cycling weekend and need to be able to EAT to cope with this activity. Last night I took my first Lotronex pill. My husband is very ACTIVE and FIT so this is his idea of a vacation. Not my idea since I developed IBS. PLEASE ADVISE ME. Thanks.Valerie S------------------Valerie S


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2000)

Have been on Lotronex for 3 weeks. I have no more irritable bowel! It has virtually disappeared. I have been under enormous stress too. Parent in hospital w/emergency surgery. Up all night watching and nursing her, etc. and no irritable bowel. I am absolutely ecstatic and so is my husband. I take two tablets a day. The doctor wants me to take it for 4 weeks then off two. I don't want to stop it.By the way the medication took effect within a day.[This message has been edited by cfellows (edited 05-19-2000).]


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2000)

Started the Lotronex in March this year at 2 a day,worked the same day! Second day,constipated,third day,really constipated,took a laxative and had a bm.For the next two weeks "C" REAL PROBLEM,cut down to one a day,much better.Life is wonderful!Began eating chocolate like it was going out of style,shortly thereafter BIG D,HARD TO GIVE UP CHOCOLATE,and BIG D means business.BIG D won,chocolate has to go,BIG D easing up.Still on one Lotronex a day and the BIG D(big time diarhea)is almost gone.I was afraid for a minute that my IBS was coming back in spite of the Lotronex, but when I looked at possible reasons why,the chocolate was the culprit.Lotronex is good for me and it works,if I don't supplement it with a pound of chocolate a day.I am off chocolate and will let everyone know a month from now how I am doing.------------------gypsy-D child of GOD







[This message has been edited by gypsy (edited 05-19-2000).][This message has been edited by gypsy (edited 05-19-2000).]


----------



## cd51 (Mar 28, 2000)

Hi everyoneay 57 on Lontonex. Still 1 Pill twice a day. I have only had D twice since I started. I notice that I get cramping at night after I eat dinner or when I get into bed. I am still having a little problem with the mental state of mind (anxiety)!! Does anyone have any ideas how to get that under control? I have also noticed that when I do get nervous instead of feeling that I have to go to the bathroom I am starting to feel a little like I want to throw up? Anyone else with this problem? But these little side effects are worth the freedom in my life that I have regained!! Good Luck!!cd51


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2000)

I am so glad to have found this site - -I just started on Lotronex on 5/16 - have been extremely miserable with the WORST cramps I've ever had (these actually rivaled labor pains!). I was praying this would be a cure for me as I've suffered for over 20 years with this...almost always having D & cramps...to the point where I can't work, and it is hard to even do the things I need to do (be a wife and mom) let alone the things I like to do (garden, artwork, ride horses, etc). I was taking 2 pills a day and instantly started getting severe cramps - but pretty much just on one side. I had just started with a new GI doc -- couldn't reach him so his partner just said to "go on a liquid diet and call back MOnday". Well, I have been one very unhappy camper - I quit the meds a day and a half after I started them...didn't have anywhere near the D I normally do, but had 1000% more cramps! To the point where I started taking pain killers along with the Bentyl (which usually works). This time - nothing! I still have mild D, but would trade it for lots more if I could just be cramp free. I didn't know until I read this post that others were having the same problems - I assumed this might be the problem, but wasn't 100% sure. I was supposed to be in the testing of this drug, but due to a misunderstanding in communication, I was disqualified. Now I'm glad I was! I don't even think that 1/2 pill a day would be tolerated by my poor worn out colon!I have never been so sick unless it was with a severe stomach flu! I'd rather live on Lomotil and acidophilus for the rest of my life than go through another day of pain like the last 5 have been! Nothing is relieving this pain and now the D is back full force. Thanks for letting me vent -- I've felt so weird the last couple of days -- like I was the only one to ever have experienced this - and surely haven't gotten much support or compassion from the GI doctor over it. I am grateful this board is here!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

cd51:I'm on day 77 on Lotronex. Just got back from taking my mother-in-law to the hospital - not a planned trip!!!! I did great!!! I didn't have to use the restroom once.I think in order to overcome the anxiety, you have to take it one day at a time and try to do the things you wouldn't have when you were dealing with IBS symptoms. I've done so many new things since I've been on Lotronex that I wasn't able to do before. I, too, still have the anxiety thing, but with each new thing I try and succeed at, I have more confidence to do more. Good luck.momcats24: It's too bad you gave up on Lotronex so soon. I, too, had the bad cramps in the first few weeks. I cut the dosage from two a day, to one a day, to 1/2 a day. The 1/2 a day is what seems to work for me. If you can put up with the cramps, gas and bloating in the beginning, perhaps you can experience the freedom many of us are experiencing now that Lotronex has actually worked for us. Good luck and take care.------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2000)

cd 51 -- after ending up in the emergency room on Sunday due to the severe pain (and the GI doc's recommendation), I don't think I'll be trying anything again real soon. I do however, think that doctors should start pts on a minium doseage and work up to possibly 2 pills a day! Something I sure am to recommend to my doc on Monday!


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

I've been on Lotronex for 32 days - 1 mg. AM and 1 mg. PM. After 25+ years of mild to moderate, and lately more severe D, type IBS symptoms, I am almost entirely symptom free. 2 or 3 days where I had mild symptoms, but even "normal" people have GI distress occasionally. Am overwhelmingly pleased with the results.


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I agree with One Day At A Time, 1/2 pill per day works very well for me, otherwise it was a bit too constipating. I'm on day 26 and haven't had any D at all! I did have to deal with some mild cramps for 3 a couple of weeks, but that seems to be abating. The only trouble I've had was some urgency when I was menstral, but at least it was mild. And now when I feel the urge to go, I can often actually hold it. I'm still using Caltrate, but nothing else. Let's hope this drug continues to help many of us here!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2000)

TO TAFFY - SENIOR MEMBERRe cost of Lotronex. I paid $135.95 US last Thursday at a Wal-Mart Pharmacy in Niagara Falls.------------------Valerie S


----------



## judy graves (May 17, 2000)

Lotronox is running about 180 dollars at my pharmacy in California. It is worth every penny, however. I gave up all my other IBS medications from the last 8 years!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2000)

I understand that Lotronex won't be available in Canada until November. Does anyone know if it is "unofficially" available? My daughter is desperate for anything that might work. She tried the Modulon with no effect on her D. I thought I'd tell her to suggest Lotronex to her doctor on Monday, and was hoping it might be available if she signed a release form or something. She does live in a border city, but I don't think that Canadian prescriptions are valid in the U.S.?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2000)

Day 84 - Doing great!!!Had apple pie & sherbert ice cream yesterday. No ill effects. Take care everyone.------------------Female (IBS-D)


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I've been taking Lotronex for about two weeks now. I still take two Caltrate Plus because I am an older woman and need the calcium. The first day I took the recommended dose of 2 a day and had terrific pain and distress. On day 2 I took none because I was still having pain and was constipated for two days. I also broke out with acne on my neck and chin and folliculitis on my scalp. I thought I wouldn't take another. But after reading that people were taking parts of pills, I cut the pill into 1/6's and I have been taking one of these fragments a day and have had the quietest bowel. It's remarkable, no spasms at night. The acne went away; I still have some light folliculitis but will try to live with that. BM's are solid and finally brown. Sometimes bm's are more than 24 hours apart, but not usually more than 36 hours apart. One day I used a glycerine suppository. So, if you have had pain and C on the regular dose and are thinking of giving it up, perhaps you should follow the experience of others who have reduced the dose.Good luck everybody.


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

HelloI just wanted to tell everybody to hang in there!!I've been taking 1/2 of pill for almost 3 weeks and I feel incredible!! I do everything: eat and drink out, get up 30 minutes before leaving the house, have regular BM. I am sympton free!It took a while at the beginning I had a problem finding the dosage that was fit for me. With 2 pills x day I was terribly C, with sharp cramps and gas, with 1 pill x day it was a bit better but I still go occasional D but I didn't give up!!Maybe that's our problem so don't give up and if you have to: experiment! The worst that could happen is that u will have to get off the med!So be confident! I was talking to my mom yesterday and she can't believe the change I went through I've become a social butterfly and in the last few weeks have been meeting tons of people who I actually go out with.So pls pls give Lotronex a while to kick in your body needs time to adjust to it!!!For me it is defintely the miracle drug!Good luck and here's to a future with a normal bowel!------------------


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2000)

OK guys-I just took 1/2 of a Lotronex pill after much apprehension. I am mainly a frequent bm'er, sometimes D, with a tendenceny to go C when trying to control D. My plan is 1/2 day, so wish me luck-I'm nervous after reading so many negative posts here. Hopefully I'll be able to add to the positive responses!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2000)

Posted this seperately with no responses, want to make sure those that this might effect are aware that lactose is the first inactive ingredient listed in Lotronex. Perhaps Lotronex won't work well for those with Lactose Intolerance?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2000)

ThroneQueen:I think there are as many positive posts as negative ones. Everyone should try thinking positively. Even if Lotronex doesn't work for them, at least they can say they took their health into their own hands and tried it. ------------------Female (IBS-D)- On Lotronex since 3/00 - current dosage 1/2 pill daily - Doing great!!!


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

I was doing great, better than great then at 3.00 am on wednesday I started getting these excruciating cramps. Really really painful! The Lotronex must be Cing me since I got D only after an hour and half of crying in pain.Two days have passed and I still don't feel well. I have constant, cramps and gas. I fear that I will get an attack and haven't left the house. What's going on?I have been taking Lotronex for a month, 1/2 pill a day and I was fine!! Even better, syptom free!!I can't believe it's Lotronex..I would have felt sick sooner and not after a month don't you think?Can anybody give me some input on this?thank you *sss------------------


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Is it possible that I have read that somebody here is taking 1/3 of Lotronex?I so can she pls contact me.Thanks *ss


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

Day 93 - Still doing fineLuna: Hopefully, it's not the Lotronex. If it continues, perhaps you should contact your dr.------------------Female (IBS-D)- On Lotronex since 3/00 - current dosage 1/2 pill daily - Doing great!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2000)

I have been taking lotronex for about 2 months now and I am noticing that I am extremely tired. Does anyone else feel tired. I am usually full of energy at night, and I usually go to the gym about 10 or 11:00pm but lately I have been going to sleep about 9:30 or 10:00. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

One day at a time thank you for your response!I don't know what it could be. My MD in NY told me I must take fibers with Lotronex (not together though) which I wasn't doing..I have stopped the Lotronex for the last 2 days and started the fibers. I must say I feel better even though my BM aren't totally normal. I'll start giving Lotronex another try though on the WE..I was doing so well it's really really depressing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2000)

Luna:I take 1/2 a Lotronex pill at lunch time.I take one dose of Citrucel before supper.That seems to work very well for me.Take care.------------------Female (IBS-D)- On Lotronex since 3/00 - current dosage 1/2 pill daily - Doing great!!!


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Hi One..I spoke to my GI today. He said to let my colon calm down for a week and then to start again 1/2 of Lotronex in the morning after breakfast and fiber in the afternoon.I want to be positive about this.I'll let u know if there is progress.I wish u all the best and thanks again *ss[This message has been edited by Luna (edited 06-11-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

I took my first Lotronex an hour ago, so how come I'm not cured yet, huh huh??







Seriously, I would like to join in on this very long thread. My Doc told me 2 a day. Will try that and see how it goes. The pharmacist said Metamucil would be good if I get C from it. I am hopeful, I really need some relief from this constant D!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Fatigued you took my line!!! I just started on Mon. 1/2 pill right after dinner. Tues. was the first day in months that I had NO D! Talk about a weird feeling....I think the bathroom misses me. I'm still exhausted but I feel a little less weak. Must be the protein I was able to keep in. I'm pre-menstrual right now so I'm not sure 1/2 is going to enough in a few days but I guess I'll find out soon enough. So maybe I am "cured" HAHA. I'm just trying to be optimistic and realistic at the same time! Oh well I hope it works for ya! BQ


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I'm on day 39. Was doing great until last night. I had a bout with diarrhea I haven't had even before trying the Lotronex. I was on 1/2 pill per day, may up it to 1 per day. I'm not down about it tho. Could have been something I ate or the water as I had just come back from camping late the night before. I had felt practically normal before then and have confidence that Lotronex will continue to help me. Have to remember that even "normal" people get the runs now and then, and to continue to stay away from trigger foods. I had eaten a creamsicle the day before and that may be a no-no for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2000)

I have a question. First let me say that I am not giving up hope, as I have just started this and I know it takes time. But it seems as though almost all of you, even those who couldn't continue taking it, experienced at least "something" right away. Most of you got constipated and then had to figure the best ways of dealing with it. So my questionid any of you continue to have absolutely no signs of change to begin with and then later have it start to work?The only thing that is different is I think I am experiencing that temporary euphoria. Which is a real welcome relief to me. However, I know that is very short lived.


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

I've been on Lotronex for three months now. 1 pill a day. Couldn't handle 2 a day because of the constipation. I've had great results. I have noticed when under great periods of stress, I still do go to the bathroom more often but not D. To the person who asked about being tired, I have experienced fatigue this week, not sure why. Maybe because I get about 6 hours of sleep per night. Also this week has been more stressful than usual. Hang in there, everyone. It's still the best "cure" on the market.


----------



## misty (May 8, 2000)

Interesting thread! I just talked with my dr last week about how I how read about this new drug on a community board. I have the D type...and have suffered for yrs with panic and anxiety...and having IBS certainly didn't help! Anyway, he gave me some samples of this new drug...said that he's not real sure about it yet...still lots of info to find out about how well it works. He told me to wait until I return from a short trip before trying it. He has some patients that said it did okay...and others that said it didn't work. I'm a little nervous about trying it. Been taking Levsinex for yrs...and Immodium to travel...or even just to run errands! Sure hope it works...but I'm a little scared of it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2000)

I've been on Lotronex for one week now. No side effects that I have noticed, but absolutely no change in symptoms. I hope I am one of those slow responders.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2000)

I have been on lotronex for 3 months. This is the first month Im having some problems. Most of problems are pain without D. Im only taking 1/2 pill a day. I was wondering if anyone was getting pain without D. I was also wondering if anyone severely Lactose Intorance and taking the medication. I know that lotronex has 103mg od lactose in it. I was on levbid before and I could take it is has 175mg of lactose. Every three or four days I would have an attack from the lactose.


----------



## CathyP (Sep 23, 1999)

Marianne: What time of day do you take your 1/6 of a pill? I find that 1/4 a pill twice a day is too much for me (constipation which causes pain and gas), so I am going to try 1/4 once a day and see how that works. Do you take the 1/6 in the morning or nighttime? With or without food?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I made it through "that time of the month" without D for the FIRST time in 12 years!! Truly unbelievable!! I still don't trust it though, I'm trying, really I am. But it just seems to good to be true. I'm thankful but cautious if you know what I mean. 1/2 pill a day at dinner time, so far so good. BQ


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

I'm done







(I'm off the Lotronex unfortunately after that great month I started getting really sick and I can't cope with such pain.It's really a pity.I started calcium today I hope it works...at least a bit.


----------



## Bud (May 16, 2000)

bump


----------



## JJKWright (Mar 19, 2000)

Wondering if any of you ladies have had periods every two weeks most months since being on Lotronex. Just figured I had started the change since I'm 45. But, another ibs friend on Lotronex has e-mailed me about the same problem. The same thing happened to me 7 months ago when I was on Paxil very briefly. I have had a yearly checkup in Dec. so I know nothing is wrong gynecologically speaking. Any comments, anyone?


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

JJKWRIGHT: I am the opposite, since being on Lotronex I haven't gotten a period. I also feel like I am gaining weight and really not eating anymore than I usually do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well, I stopped taking it on Tues. Too much C and bloating; to the point where I had no appetite and wasn't drinking enough fluids because of feeling full all the time.(That was why I was retaining fluid in my ankles BTW.I didn't know you could retain fluid by not drinking enough.) I thought it was going well there for about a week & 1/2 but maybe I just can't tolerate it everyday. I was only taking 1/2 once a day. No return of the D but today the queasiness is back and I'm not feeling very confident that the D won't return. I did notice that although I was able to have my 1st period in 12 yrs. without D, that the period was longer by 21/2 to 3 days. Weird, maybe it slows EVERYTHING down? Oh well good luck to you all. I'll let you know what happens. BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

I am feeling so great but also seem to be gaining weight.--Maybe because I'm not afraid to eat anymore. Dr. Wants me to try atkins diet with my hubby . I did once but couldn't stay on it. I need my fruit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2000)

Have had big time IBS for 20 yrs. I have no life outside the BR. I started L. on June 21, about supper time I thought I was about to deliver any second. I was dizzy and cramping, ate, took my 2nd pill Thurs. same thing only a tiny spot of blood. I paniced. I have stopped the pill but it was like a miracle had happened with the first pill. The D. stopped and was nothing for 2 days and I was going 5 or 6 times every day all over my self some days. I am going to a Festival today and I will hunt the BR the first thing and I am taking extra clothes in hand as usual. I am not confident but have still not had D. since I started , lots of gas and still some cramping. I will try it again when I get home. I want my life back. My family understands, sometimes I cry. I cannot serve the Lord in the BR, with His help the L. will work for me. It has to , I am a Ninna.


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Just want to report that things have been going great . . . been on the Lotronex (6 mo. clinical trial) since April. Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2000)

HELLO!!I'M NEW TO THIS BB, I JUST WANTED TO SAY I JUST STARTED LOTRONEX THIS MORNING AND I'M HOPING FOR THE BEST. I HAVE BEEN SICK FOR 41/2 YEARS WITH NOT MUCH RELIEF. AND GOD LOVE MY HUSBAND BUT HE SOMETIMES GETS ANGRY WHEN I'M SICK BECAUSE HE WOULD LIKE TO DO MORE THINGS...LIKE (LEAVE THE HOUSE.haha) BAD JOKE SORRY. BUT I WILL KEEP YOU ALL POSTED ON HOW IT IS WORKING FOR ME. I'VE ONLY BEEN ON HERE A LITTLE WHILE AND ALREADY HAD SO MUCH SUPPORT, THANK YOU. IT'S EVEN MORE THAN THE DRs HAVE GIVEN IT'S GREAT. I WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW HOW I AM DOING IN A FEW DAYS.


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

HiI wanted to know if anyone is taking 1/4 of Lotronex and if so how are they doing?thanks,Sara


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2000)

I took Lotronex for about a week in April but the pain and cramping I got was worse than the problems I have with IBS. Went back to librax with some relief but lots of fatigue. Seems there's always a trade off somewhere. At any rate i discussed smaller doses of Lotronex and He said wait and try again. So last week I began with 1/2 a pill in the am..then I moved up to 1/2 a pill am and pm and today I tried a 1/2 pill at lunch. No D but some Gas and lumpy stools. It does work for me I just need to find the adjustment that works best.


----------



## Bud (May 16, 2000)

Updates? New experiences?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2000)

I've been taking lotronex for about 4 monthes. I havent't had D since I started taking it. what a relief that has been. prob. the biggest side effect I have is the bloating. Does anyone else have this problem? If so, what do you do about it? Lotronex has been a life saver for me, I hope it keeps working for me. Good luck to everyone. Thanks for the great info and support.


----------



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi! I have been on lotronex for exactly one week now. When I first started taking it (with two fibercons a day I might add) I was crampy and ill feeling. Then on the third day the cramps were the worst I have ever had for three hours followed by two hours of d. I stuck to it and now appear to be doing o.k. I have the bloating and don't know what to do about it. A small price to pay I guess for a quasi-normal life. Hopefully it will continue to work when I return to work.s-n-t


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I started taking lotronex for the second time on May 28th. I am taking a 1/2 a pill a day and the results have been pretty good. I have had a couple D attacks, but nothing like before. I am very bloated though and I have not had a period since May 19th. I was wondering if anyone else has been experiencing this. I have also gained about 7 pounds since starting.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

I starting taking lotronex for the second time on May 28th. I am taking a 1/2 a pill a day. I have been having pretty good result only a couple of D attacks. I have been very bloated though and have not had a period since May 19th. I was wondering if anyone else has been having this problem. I have also gained about 7 pounds and really have not been eating more. All of my extra weight is in my stomach area.


----------



## mtk (Sep 23, 1999)

Sorry for the two posts, but it never showed that the first one took.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

After taking Lotronex on and off for the last month - my opinion is "this may help" although I am gaining weight (5 lbs.) - not good. That is probably because I can't go to the bathroom and I am SO bloated, but the PAINS are gone.Also, I notice after I take a pill (2 today) my mood changes - I feel HAPPY, (not high), just rather agreeable and smiling. Anyone else notice this - or am I imagining it. Oh well, I'll wait another month before I really decide about Lotronex. What I do know is I can't take it every day or I'd explode, but at least I'd be smiling, huh?


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

I've been taking lotronex since 4/21/00 and my problems have almost totally disappeared. I've experienced no side effects either. It works for me!!


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

It's been 12 weeks and doing well. I've had only 1 bad bout in all that time. I attribute that to beer and continue to stay away from it. I'm now on 1 pill every other day. I still get twinges and worry, but nothing has become of them. I am still concerned about constipation, but I think it just feels that way because I was so used to going all the time. This is much preferable!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

I'm new to this whole thing. BBS and IBS. Yea. I've had IBS for about a year and a half. My doctor just started me on L, I've been on it for five days. I can't tell yet if it's doing anything. I'm so used to taking immodium, but every dr I've talked to says immodium is bad. (Just out of curiosity, why is it bad? It's been allowing me to lead a somewhat normal life over the past year.) Anyway, I'm hoping the L works, I just got some cramps this afternoon. I've never suffered from C, so I don't even know what that feels like to watch out for it.It's encouraging to know I'm not the only one suffering from this, I've mostly been living with it as a secret praying I don't get an attack of D in a public place. I can tell I have a lot of learning and adjusting to do. I'm going to stick with L after reading so many encouraging reports on here about it.Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

I have been on Lotronex for about 3 months now and there has been a big improvement. I still have a few attacks around my menstrual cycle, maybe I should increase the dose during that time. I take 1/2 a pill a day. I am still bloated often with alot of gas. Overall though I have to say that Lotronex has given me some of my freedom back. I have noticed that I am tired more often (not sure if that is a side effect or not.)


----------



## sickntired (Jan 6, 2005)

Just thought I would put in an update and bump this back up a little bit. I quit taking my lotronex last wednesday. I had gained five pounds in a week and hadn't had a bm in nearly as long. I was concerned and called my doc with some questions. She never called me back. The last info I got was to quit taking it until I heard from the doc. So I figure that my doctor is not nearly as interested in helping me as I once thought. My next step is to find a new doctor. My hope is that I can find some way to adjust the med so that it will help me. It did what it was supposed to do, just a little too well. Oh Yeah!...it did cause me to be more tired and have more memory loss. I have chronic fatigue syndrome and I noticed that it aggravated this condition. (I know someone else was asking if anyone else was experiencing fatigue). I would like to hear some more updates. bye!


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

I have been on Lotronex since July 1. I didnot see immediate results until now. For those who still have alot of cramping ask your doctors about Bentyl/Dicyclomine. It is an antispasmadic med. I take 1/2 lotronex in the am, and yes in California lotronex can be cut in half quite easily with a knife notserrated of course. Every ones chemistry isdifferent. A whole Lotronex constipated me,but half seems to help with the urgency andthe frequency of BM's. Before Lotronex I was on Amodium which helped but due to my bodysensitivity I was always getting C. Even with amodium, you can figure out what works for your body through trial and error. If taking the 2 doses is too much then take 1.Sometimes getting your body use to just 1 aday can work for you. I think we all in theneed for a quick fix and it just doesn't work that way. On stressful days I even take1 Lotronex with my 1 Bentyl. All cramping isgone. At night I take 15 mg. of Amitriptylinewhich is a small dose of antidepressant tocalm my gut and keep it inactive. I chose this over Librax. I have 3 little kids andwanted one that would not effect me mentally or physically so those of you who are having problems with Librax ask your doctor aboutthe Amitriptyline. None of these 3 drugsaffect eachother. And you can even take atylenol and it won't cause any effects w/ these meds. I can take the Bentyl 4 times a day for cramps/spasms if I want but findthat usually after 1, I am feeling better.Good luck to all. I know its hard and a pain.No one understands that is true. But hang in there.


----------



## Luna (May 4, 2000)

Hi..Since July 4th I've been taking 1/4 of Lotronex per day and feel super!!In one month I have never had an attack and can eat everything!While in New York I did a colonoscopy and a small intestines series and it came out that I have colitis. The doctor (great GI I must add!!) said that there is a possibility that all these years I have been suffering from colitis! He gave me a new med to take with lotronex, I started it yesterday and will let you know how it's working.For now life is grand!!!!Hope you guys can say the same soon







)


----------



## Bud (May 16, 2000)

My wife started taking lotronex on 7/17. You should also know that she's was diagnosed to have microscopic colitis with IBS back in October of 99 and pain (cramps)is the worst symptom with "D" being secondary. Within 24 hours of starting the lotronex (two tabs per day), there was change. For the FIRST TIME in over ten months, she had formed stools and she still does. It also, although by no means perfect, helped alleviate the frequency of the pain (lower abdominal), which we're both extremely grateful for.The side effects so far have been dry-mouth and constipation, but the constipation is tolerable after having diarrhea for so long. One other thing she just told me is that about an hour before it's time to take her lotronex, she starts cramping almost as if it's her body reminding her that it's time for another tab.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2000)

First I would like to say hello! I am so sorry you all suffer with IBS, but it is a comfort to know that other people understand how I feel. If one more person asks if I am anorexic or on diet pills I am going to scream,I have lost 60 pds in a year and have been so sick lately that ive started losing again and it scares me. I was on Lotronex for a week and gave up because of C but reading all of your posting has made me relize that maybe I didnt give it a fair chance,I go to the doctor on tue. I think I need to give it another shot. Thanks for listening.


----------

